# adding anavar to a bulk



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 22, 2012)

So my im trying to do a lean bulk. Goal is to put on 12 solid pounds. Would throwing anavar in at 100mg for 10 weeks help with the hardening effect and help add a few solid pounds? 
My cycle as of now
Test prop 600mg weeks 1-12
NPP 600mg 1-12
Dbol 50mg weeks 1-4
And thinking Anavar 100mg weeks 3-12
ghrp6/cjc no dac 200/100 3 shots everyday and 3iu hgh\
Maybe t3


----------



## Dannie (Aug 22, 2012)

Tbol will be as good and much cheaper, even cheaper if you get PH version (H-drol)

Edit. 
Although there was a 'gain-keeper formula' circulating on bb boards a few years ago. Author - a pro bb been recommending to add anavar at the end of the cycle.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 22, 2012)

The reason I like anavar is it gave me crazy veins last time i took on a cut. Also its not as harsh on liver so if I do dbol as well it wont be as bad prob still gonna fuck shit up but ill take alot of liv support and bounce back after cycle


----------



## Dannie (Aug 22, 2012)

Dbol will definitely cause water retention, unlike tbol.  You can gain fat or loose fat on any steroids, its all about the diet.


----------



## iSteroids (Aug 22, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> So my im trying to do a lean bulk. Goal is to put on 12 solid pounds. Would throwing anavar in at 100mg for 10 weeks help with the hardening effect and help add a few solid pounds?
> My cycle as of now
> Test prop 600mg weeks 1-12
> NPP 600mg 1-12
> ...



100mgs/day of anavar? that's bad for the liver 

http://www.isteroids.com/


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya but liver values recover fairly fast right? I haven't drank in 19 months and don't touch drugs so that is to my advantage.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 22, 2012)

iSteroids said:


> 100mgs/day of anavar? that's bad for the liver
> 
> Anabolic Steroids - iSteroids.com



I thought this was a pretty standard dose for anavar?


----------



## AMA Rider (Aug 22, 2012)

Just had bloods done on Anavar 80 mgs ed - All good values. Triglyserides actually went down.  Gotta say 13 weeks on orals sounds a bit long though IMHO ? I get nervous doing 4 week kickstart with a 4 week backload of orals ? Watch the t-3 because t-4 can make my hands shake (LOL). Good luck.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya man it will prob be closer to 12 but shit ur prob right lol. I did 12 weeks anavar at 100mg last cycle and liver values were deff elevated. Like 75 and 80. But I was taking aleve at the time and last time I got bloods and was taking aleve for a injury my liver was elevated and finished a tren test cycle 2 months before tests no orals, then 3-4 weeks later it went back to normal with no aleve.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 23, 2012)

I actually have been really contemplating adding winny. The only thing im scared of is my hairline. Anavar and nandrolone are easy on hair. Ill be using topical spiro nizoral 2 percent and rogaine maybe some n2shampoo and toco 8 for the test. What you think is worse on hairline winny or dbol? Also what's better injectable winny or oral?


----------



## besoge (Aug 23, 2012)

Winny was really harsh for me. I personally would run anavar over winny for many reasons the biggest one being winny gave me the worst joints ever!!! After like 7 days at 50mg ed I had to stop because my joints hurt so bad it was effecting my lifts. Its also pretty bad on the hair line and makes me angry as all hell. I never get really hot really quick unless I'm on winny then its game over. Everyone is different though


----------



## bottom__line (Aug 23, 2012)

IMHO, I think number one its a waste of money.  Anavar is expensive and any oral for that duration is going to be hard on the liver.  I would personally just use the Anavar the last 4-6 weeks of the cycle to add the hardness and vascularity you are looking for.  Also, I would leave out the D-bol.  You are doing Test prop which is fast acting so you really don't need the jumpstart into the cycle.  Just my advice though.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 23, 2012)

What really worked for me on my bulk cycle and kept TONS of my gains- strength went down but size stayed 
week 1-8
700 mg primo
600 test e
dbol 80mg 

9-16
test 900
primo gram
anavar 50
winny 50

If I can do it over, I would have tossed the Winny and bump up the anavar. My lipids were fine, but winny kills my joints and I feel like I could have got better gains on my tri-ceps with out winny. On winny it ruins my work outs from elbow joint pain. I went from 189 to 209 on this cycle at 5 8 and I am now 4 weeks off cycle holding in at 200lbs. My weight stopped dropping and I feel like it was mostly water weight that I lost because my size is still identical, but like I said my strength went down, but not by much 20lbs on squats and bench maybe 15lbs. Overall increase was GREAT.


----------



## Saney (Aug 23, 2012)

Bfriedman1017 said:


> So my im trying to do a lean bulk. Goal is to put on 12 solid pounds. Would throwing anavar in at 100mg for 10 weeks help with the hardening effect and help add a few solid pounds?





Bfriedman1017 said:


> My cycle as of now
> Test prop 600mg weeks 1-12
> NPP 600mg 1-12
> Dbol 50mg weeks 1-4
> ...



Will Anavar (or any other anabolic) help you gain 12lbs? Yes


Do I think you should use Anavar? No


You are already using Dbol @ 50mg ED for the first 4 weeks.. Just give your liver a 4 week break, then back on Dbol or Super DMZ 2.0 for another 4 weeks.. 


But wtf do I know? I'm just a fat BITCH


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 23, 2012)

Aight so I decided to get rid of the dbol only because I don't wanna risk the hairline issue. Also Im trying to get leaner gains. Im prob gonna do var 100mg for 12 weeks with liver support and shit. NPP, test, hgh ghrp6/cjc no dac as well. 

So just read the replies didn't realize there were so many. Yo ive been thinking of adding primo this cycle i dno might just save it for next cut cycle test var primo! shit would be redic on a cut. But still thinking of adding it to this bulk for some nice lean gains.


----------



## jay_steel (Aug 23, 2012)

Primo was AMAZING. I kick started with Dbol to get my mind pumped up basically and then as soon as I was off the dbol I started to see slight gains from the PRIMO then honestly each day I would drop .5% bf and kept getting size. Around the 10th week my mind was blown at the gains. Primo was a pain in the ass and expensive even though I get my primo at a ridiculous cheap price. Pain in the ass from the amount of pinning.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 23, 2012)

How is it on the hairline I hear its not to bad some people say its brutal but I feel like for most its fine. Ill prob run it at 700 for 12 weeks if I get.


----------

